# Yet another health problem on the same holiday



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Well now that I have figured out Apollo and his ear thing, one of my other mice seems to be mysteriously sick. No way can I afford to also take her into the vet and spend another $160, especially since he will not know what to do. The vet on call right now is not a moues vet, and had to do some research before he even saw my mouse. This is even more odd than Apollo's problem.

While cleaning the cages today, I scooped up Daisy, my longhair PEW, and proceeded to pet her and talk to her. I checked her over, like I do with all my mice, make sure all their "holes"(eyes/ears/etc) front and back look good, skin looks nice, not dehydrated... Then I notice her open her mouth like she's yawning, but she's not. She started doing it over and over, and making sort of a clicking noise when she did it. I could see clear into her mouth, everything looks normal in there. She'd stop for a minute, then do it again. Her grip is also incredibly tight while she's doing this. She's a tough girl, but she was really holding onto my hand tight. I tried to feel under her neck, and thought I felt a couple tiny tiny little lumps, but she' won't hold still for that.

She looks like she's eating and drinking ok...What could it be?


----------



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah I've had that happen. He had an upper respiratory infection and then started doing that one night. I think he was breathing through his mouth because his nose was stuffed up, but I'm not sure what the clicking noise was. Anyway, I just put him on anti biotics and he got better. Good luck with your mouse! (and if you don't want to spend so much money, buy 'tetracycline'. You can get it at almost any pet store in the fish section, although it's an antibiotic that is used on alot of animals including mice. For some reason fish just don't need a prescription. lol.)


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya can i ask where u got your tetracycline from as i can only find it on american websites? x


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

I never could find it, and it turned out to be tumors in her throat 

Tetracycline is a fish med that is being used less and less, because it has been over used for so many years that fish don't respond to it much anymore. You can try going to a local pet/fish store and ask if they have it, but it might be hard to find.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

my local pet shop order it in - the larger (chain) stores don't tend to stock it so try a smaller shop in your local high street or something?


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

I work in a small pet shop, and the meds that used to have tetracycline (that we are familliar with) have switched to a different ingredient, so we can't even find it through a fish supplies company or anything. Might be different where you guys are though.


----------

